# Tonight's House Episode



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.housemd-guide.com/season3/306sera.php

"HOUSE AND HIS TEAM MUST LOOK PAST THEIR OBESE PATIENT¹S EXTERIOR IN ORDER TO DIAGNOSE HIS ILLNESS ON "HOUSE" TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 7, ON FOX (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT). 

A 600-pound man, George Hagel, is admitted to the hospital after he is found in his apartment in a coma. While they conduct the necessary tests, the team runs into several obstacles due to the sheer mass of the patient, and while sedated and undergoing an MRI, George suddenly awakes in a panic and struggles to get free. Upon awakening, George decides that he is fine and requests a discharge. Afraid that George¹s problem is bigger than he believes, Cameron takes extreme measures to stop him from leaving. George believes his problems are unrelated to his weight and instructs the team to come up with other theories. Unconvinced by George¹s reasoning, House discovers the root of his illness during a physical altercation. "


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't normally post on this board, but I heard about tonight's House episode on the radio this morning, and thought the patrons of this board might want to catch it. I posted about it here, but thought I'd give y'all a heads up, as well, in case some of you don't see my original post.


----------



## missaf (Nov 7, 2006)

All set to record. 

I'll give the show "House" one thing, it's graphic, but is enlightening because you have to think past the surface of what you see.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm _dreading _this episode. It's my favorite show, and he's my favorite character... but... 

Dreading.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I don't normally post on this board, but I heard about tonight's House episode on the radio this morning, and thought the patrons of this board might want to catch it. I posted about it here, but thought I'd give y'all a heads up, as well, in case some of you don't see my original post.



...........


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 7, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm _dreading _this episode. It's my favorite show, and he's my favorite character... but...
> 
> Dreading.




I feel the same way, it is my favorite too. It seems that his medical problem will be completely unrelated to his weight but I am sure there will be many fat jokes littered all the way through. But then again House is mean to everyone so I guess I can't expect him to be nice to the fat person.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 7, 2006)

I never watch the show, but seeing the ads for the episode made me curious. Kind of a "what the" moment.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I feel the same way, it is my favorite too. It seems that his medical problem will be completely unrelated to his weight but I am sure there will be many fat jokes littered all the way through. But then again House is mean to everyone so I guess I can't expect him to be nice to the fat person.


this is *exactly* how I feel about tonight's episode. I'm going to watch it, but I'm worried.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> this is *exactly* how I feel about tonight's episode. I'm going to watch it, but I'm worried.




Could you explain this further? Why are you worried?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Could you explain this further? Why are you worried?


I'm worried for a couple of reasons: 

One: I've not missed an episode since the show debuted but I feel like this season isn't as funny, I worry this episode will exemplify that. 
Two: That while I know House makes fun of everyone, fat people will get much worse treatment and then I'll feel like I can't watch the show in good conscience.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I'm worried for a couple of reasons:
> 
> One: I've not missed an episode since the show debuted but I feel like this season isn't as funny, I worry this episode will exemplify that.
> Two: That while I know House makes fun of everyone, fat people will get much worse treatment and then I'll feel like I can't watch the show in good conscience.



I haven't watched House in a while - Tuesdays are just way too crowded and I know I can catch it later or get the box set.

There was an episode with a fat person before, though, wasn't there? I remember at least 2, though in one they were trying to get a heart from her since she was dying or already dead.

I've never found House to be funny! Just a good interesting show. Just goes to show you how opinions differ, eh?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I haven't watched House in a while - Tuesdays are just way too crowded and I know I can catch it later or get the box set.
> 
> There was an episode with a fat person before, though, wasn't there? I remember at least 2, though in one they were trying to get a heart from her since she was dying or already dead.
> 
> I've never found House to be funny! Just a good interesting show. Just goes to show you how opinions differ, eh?



That show wasn't about the woman from whom they got the heart. She featured in it a bit, but it didn't focus on her.

And this show cracks my arse up.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> And this show cracks my arse up.



I'm going to have to pay attention next time I watch it and see if I find anything funny! I could use a good laugh.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 7, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I'm worried for a couple of reasons:
> 
> One: I've not missed an episode since the show debuted but I feel like this season isn't as funny, I worry this episode will exemplify that.
> Two: That while I know House makes fun of everyone, fat people will get much worse treatment and then I'll feel like I can't watch the show in good conscience.



I feel the same way. It's got an edge to it that it didn't have before, and just hasn't had the same "pop" that it had before. I'm a little worried about the treatment of fat folks, too. I'll be ready, though, pen poised in hand (or rather ringers hovering above the keyboard) to complain to the producers if they are nasty to fat folks. Portraying medical professionals as fat hating does nothing but discourage us to seek medical care.


----------



## missaf (Nov 7, 2006)

At one point or another, House visits crudeness to everyone who walks in the door of that hospital. The staff and patients aren't exempt, neither are his friends! They've all been called condescending names and degraded, and badgered to the point of breaking, which he sometimes needs to get information out of them. 

If you're going to advocate against how he treats the guy in this episode, keep that in mind, and address all the inadequacies.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> At one point or another, House visits crudeness to everyone who walks in the door of that hospital. The staff and patients aren't exempt, neither are his friends! They've all been called condescending names and degraded, and badgered to the point of breaking, which he sometimes needs to get information out of them.
> 
> If you're going to advocate against how he treats the guy in this episode, keep that in mind, and address all the inadequacies.


reading my comments, you'll find that I am well aware that he heaps abuse on everyone. My worry is that they'll go above and beyond what they normally do as jokes often do when they involve fat folks. You'll also note that I'm only concerned about my own conscience and not about determining what is right for others.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 7, 2006)

i. love. HOUSE!!!!!!!!


i love everything about the show and Hugh Laurie. hes so sexy. and amazing, funny, smart, sexy, european, talented, sexy....

:wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> At one point or another, House visits crudeness to everyone who walks in the door of that hospital. The staff and patients aren't exempt, neither are his friends! They've all been called condescending names and degraded, and badgered to the point of breaking, which he sometimes needs to get information out of them.
> 
> If you're going to advocate against how he treats the guy in this episode, keep that in mind, and address all the inadequacies.




agreed. He belittles everyone. and i love him for it. Im pretty sure we'll hear "fatty", "fat ass", "whale" or something of the sort. but im also pretty sure, that it wont be any worse (or better!) than what he gives to other patients.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

the previews already played House calling the fellow "fatso" and "Shamu." I'm not going to be surprised by his namecalling. He's like that.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 7, 2006)

In the commerical I have seen about it, House is commenting on the patients request for a discharge with the comment. "Yeh, he got places to go and people to eat!"

Is there any question that the fat jokes will get worse than that?


----------



## -X- (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll have to see this then.. never watched House before, ( I'm a fan of Prison Break ), when I saw the commercial for it, I decided maybe I'd check this episode out. At least now I know how House acts so it wont seem to me as if this episode may be any different from any other aside from the patient being treated... but we'll see


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> At one point or another, House visits crudeness to everyone who walks in the door of that hospital. The staff and patients aren't exempt, neither are his friends! They've all been called condescending names and degraded, and badgered to the point of breaking, which he sometimes needs to get information out of them.
> 
> If you're going to advocate against how he treats the guy in this episode, keep that in mind, and address all the inadequacies.



I think I know how to write letters to the producers of shows, Missaf, so no worries there. Also, I've watched the show from day one so I know what he's capable of, but if I feel it's over the top, I'll write. Not that I think it'll do any good, but hey, I gotta do something. But maybe it won't be too bad -- I can be hopeful.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

So far, I think the only thing that's happened is that a lot of shortcomings facing fat patients and the doctors who treat them have been highlighted.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

"I'm not an imbecile and I'm not miserable; I'm overweight."
~George

great quote


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, they gave George Lung Cancer.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought George was great, but I gotta admit I was more interested in the other storyline. mmm House and drugs


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 7, 2006)

Did anyone see it tonight (Nov. 7, 2006)? 

Poor fat guy  Even though it wasn't a real fat guy...The actor was in a fat suit. I know that actor from one movie but I forget which one it was...He has weird eyes that keep shaking...lol ANYWAYS..

The fat guy started with a coma and at first the doctors (like in real life) assumed it was diabetes or chlorestrol or something...and what it was is he had some kind of cancer  It made me sad inside..

But this brings up what I really wanted to discuss....Whenever I go to the doctor's....he says "It's because you're overweight." Seriously....it's not always that. For real.


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2006)

He was handled with far more dignity than I expected. Lots of good lines about being more than his weight, and he said it with an eloquence that again, I didn't expect.

Good episode, IMO.


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2006)

The dude played the serial killer in Identity.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2006)

Whole thread on Main Board: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=275256#post275256


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 7, 2006)

It's only been on for 30 min in Southern Idaho... no spoilers! lol

I have really liked House since it started. I am well aware that House is an asshole, but I, like others have said "am worried". I don't want a reason to not like House.

Oh commercials over...


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> The dude played the serial killer in Identity.



Yeah but there was a more recent movie. He was a mobster. And he killed the hooker type girl in the pool. I wanna say it was Drop Dead Sexy...that movie also has the actor from My Name Is Earl in it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 7, 2006)

im totally slow on the posts...but dude. still. House is fricking great.


----------



## Blu Rhonda (Nov 7, 2006)

People seem to generally be concerned that this particular episode will be especially cruel, but honestly, do most feel that they can be truly be objective when judging in this specific case? I've seen the show, and the way House sometimes talks to the black intern affects me on a visceral level. Intellectually, I know it's just par for the course for the "House" character, and the black character isn't getting it any worse than anyone else from what I've seen. But on the gut level, it's a slightly different matter.

Just wondering.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought the episode was well handled. It was evenly distributed. I enjoy how they always manage to show several viewpoints on serious subjects. You had the Australian doctor who just ducked out and was by far the worst when it came to the "fat" subject. House gave his usual insults without showing a real opinion one way or the other, Cam showed concern and a very house-ish handling of the situation. it was well done

And about the season: The difference is more of a storyline. Barring the leg oporation, the first season didn't seem to follow too much of a storyline. It was more episodes seperate from each other. This time the nasty cop has pulled the singular cases together into a timeline. Its all good to me


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

typically, that is how Chase reacts to fat people.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

Blu Rhonda said:


> People seem to generally be concerned that this particular episode will be especially cruel, but honestly, do most feel that they can be truly be objective when judging in this specific case? I've seen the show, and the way House sometimes talks to the black intern affects me on a visceral level. Intellectually, I know it's just par for the course for the "House" character, and the black character isn't getting it any worse than anyone else from what I've seen. But on the gut level, it's a slightly different matter.
> 
> Just wondering.


I don't think I had (or am having) any trouble being objective. I was worried; my worries were allayed. House is House. There's method to his rudeness and it's charming in a way. I think he handled this patient as he would have any other, ditto to this person's illness.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 8, 2006)

I love House.. I wonder if the guy was that big in real life however.


----------



## Laina (Nov 8, 2006)

luv_lovehandles said:


> I love House.. I wonder if the guy was that big in real life however.



I don't have time to do the research, but I'm gonna go ahead and say "I doubt it".


----------



## moonvine (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I don't think I had (or am having) any trouble being objective. I was worried; my worries were allayed. House is House. There's method to his rudeness and it's charming in a way. I think he handled this patient as he would have any other, ditto to this person's illness.



What bothered me was not House's reaction so much as it was Chase's reaction. He wanted to send the guy home with no treatment, for God's sake.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 8, 2006)

I think the show did a pretty good job encompassing many significant issues large people face in a medical situation: size bias from the "professionals", accomodation issues with medical equipment, assumption that medical issues are all attributed to weight, and they even threw in a comment about fat people being the last group left open to acceptable ridicule. Even though the name-calling and rude comments were typical House and stung a bit, I felt they did a service to the cause of size acceptance by highlighting these issues in a realistic, and imo, respectful, way. I wasn't shaking my head in exasperation when the show ended, feeling like the people who made it just don't "get it". Even the ending scored a point for us...the fact that his illness was a non-weight-related disease may have opened doors in a few people's brains.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> What bothered me was not House's reaction so much as it was Chase's reaction. He wanted to send the guy home with no treatment, for God's sake.


That's Chase's typical response to fat people. He did something similar to a young girl a season or so ago.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 8, 2006)

Despite my trepidations, I thought it was a good show. I thought it illustrated, very realistically, the problems fat folks face in getting health care. Getting the guy onto the MRI table, for instance -- and the fact that he almost didn't get one. I wish they'd mentioned the bed issue. I'm surprised they were able to get a bed and wheelchair to fit him when they made a big deal about the MRI machine, but whatever. A CT scan would have told them he had lung cancer, but he was denied that medical test because of his size.  OTOH it sounds like, by the time he came in, it was too late anyway.

The attitudes he faced, and the way he handled them, were appropriate and sensitively, though realistically, handled. Nothing was sugar coated, and yet I didn't feel it was sensationalized either. House was typical House, Chase was typical Chase, and it was interesting how Cameron lied (and gave him Phenytoin!) and we're left wondering... why him? Interesting way of fleshing out her character with the promise of more information about her in the future.

Excellent show, and the secondary story about his drug use was also handled well. I just wonder when, and if, Wilson's going to get bitten in the ass for lying for House.  And the irony that he got cancer -- when he didn't smoke -- and not a weight related illness wasn't lost on me, and hopefully won't be lost on those not in the SA movement who see this show.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> What bothered me was not House's reaction so much as it was Chase's reaction. He wanted to send the guy home with no treatment, for God's sake.




I think that they were just trying to show that as smart as Chase may be he still has alot to learn, perhaps?


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I think that they were just trying to show that as smart as Chase may be he still has alot to learn, perhaps?


Chase is a smarmy bastard with no backbone. 

blah on him anyway


----------



## moonvine (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> That's Chase's typical response to fat people. He did something similar to a young girl a season or so ago.



I don't think that makes it ok, though. If he refused to treat women, or African Americans do you think they would treat it as no big deal?


----------



## moonvine (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Chase is a smarmy bastard with no backbone.
> 
> blah on him anyway



Hot, though.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I don't think that makes it ok, though. If he refused to treat women, or African Americans do you think they would treat it as no big deal?



His character is that of an immature ass. What do you expect?


----------



## moonvine (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> His character is that of an immature ass. What do you expect?



Well, I would expect that if he said "I don't like black people and I am gonna sit here on my ass and not treat any, I am only treating white people" that they'd fire him.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, I would expect that if he said "I don't like black people and I am gonna sit here on my ass and not treat any, I am only treating white people" that they'd fire him.



Write the writers, then.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night was the first time I have every seen "House"........and although there were times when the George character spoke with truth about being obese........and even knowing that the Doctor's character is always obnoxious and crude..........I did NOT care for all the fat name calling and jokes. I was hoping we had come further than that. 
Just my two cents, Kara


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I don't think that makes it ok, though. If he refused to treat women, or African Americans do you think they would treat it as no big deal?


of course it's not okay, it's never been okay, but it is classic Chase. And I don't really expect the characters to all be flawless...I mean, they're all flawed. But the show, over all, handled the topic with a lot of decency.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 8, 2006)

luv_lovehandles said:


> I love House.. I wonder if the guy was that big in real life however.




I thought it was pretty clearly a fat suit.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 8, 2006)

i was disappointed in the portrayal too. although the message wasn't entirely negative, the imagery wasn't very appealing. 

made me want to stop eating, at least until the show was over.

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## moonvine (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> of course it's not okay, it's never been okay, but it is classic Chase. And I don't really expect the characters to all be flawless...I mean, they're all flawed. But the show, over all, handled the topic with a lot of decency.



I don't expect anyone to be flawless. I do expect a modicum of common decency and you know...doing your job and upholding the Hippocratic Oath that you chose to take, which, as I recall, says nothing about "unless they are fat." There are a lot of people who have to do a LOT worse things at work than treat a fat person and they don't sit on their (admittedly hot) ass and refuse to do them.

I think the show was ok, but this whole refusal to treat someone thing is really bothering me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 8, 2006)

Laina said:


> I don't have time to do the research, but I'm gonna go ahead and say "I doubt it".


 The guy's name is Pruitt Taylor Vince, and has been in movies such as _Identity_ and _Constantine_. While not a small guy himself, that was definitely a fat suit.(http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/1954/Events/1954/PruittTayl_Grani_1053789_400.jpg.html?path=pgallery&path_key=Vince,%20Pruitt%20Taylor)


----------



## missaf (Nov 8, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I think that they were just trying to show that as smart as Chase may be he still has alot to learn, perhaps?


 
Exactly. Chase is a narrow minded pretty boy, that grew up pampered and spoiled, and is still learning what it means to have compassion for those that don't have their noses in the air.


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 8, 2006)

Patient admitted with baffeling symptoms

House insults everyone connected with the show

nothing suggested by colleagues works

House comes up with diagnosis in the last 5 min


How to fix show:

1) Dont admit anyone who doesnt have run of the mill diseases

2) Fire all colleagues and hire smarter people

3) Have House use Ti-Vo to see how he brings home the 'bacon' at each shows end, there by giving him more time for insults

Dont fix the insults - the best part of the show


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 8, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Chase is a smarmy bastard with no backbone.
> 
> blah on him anyway



but hes soo freakin cute and australian! :eat2:


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 8, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Last night was the first time I have every seen "House"........and although there were times when the George character spoke with truth about being obese........and even knowing that the Doctor's character is always obnoxious and crude..........I did NOT care for all the fat name calling and jokes. I was hoping we had come further than that.
> Just my two cents, Kara




but thats House's character. Hes mean and crude and he insults everyone. The fat jokes were nothing new at all.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I don't expect anyone to be flawless. I do expect a modicum of common decency and you know...doing your job and upholding the Hippocratic Oath that you chose to take, which, as I recall, says nothing about "unless they are fat." There are a lot of people who have to do a LOT worse things at work than treat a fat person and they don't sit on their (admittedly hot) ass and refuse to do them.
> 
> I think the show was ok, but this whole refusal to treat someone thing is really bothering me.


if he were a real doctor, that would bother me, but he isn't. he's a character. a flawed character at that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 8, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> but thats House's character. Hes mean and crude and he insults everyone. The fat jokes were nothing new at all.



True, and the fact that the folks are VERY flawed makes the show interesting. They're hardly role models -- they pay for the mistakes they make (which is why House is being dogged by that cop). While some of the insults are amusing, we're still left with the impression (I am, anyway) that this person has a LOT of growing up to do. Especially House.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's my cheap 2 cents: It was an accurate portrayal of medical professionals acting anything but.

-Qit


----------



## Laina (Nov 8, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I don't expect anyone to be flawless. I do expect a modicum of common decency and you know...doing your job and upholding the Hippocratic Oath that you chose to take, which, as I recall, says nothing about "unless they are fat." There are a lot of people who have to do a LOT worse things at work than treat a fat person and they don't sit on their (admittedly hot) ass and refuse to do them.
> 
> I think the show was ok, but this whole refusal to treat someone thing is really bothering me.




I think if they HADN'T portrayed Chase that way, the show would have been lacking something (ie, its "integrity", if one can accuse any television show of possessing it). Chase has always been small, narrow minded and shallow. His suggestions are almost always related to the surface condition, and this episode stuck with that--Chase wanted only to treat the weight problem. 

The realism might be uncomfortable, but at least it was believable. If they had skirted the patient's weight issue from the get-go, the show would have lost its (vague) semblance of reality...and the point (in this case, of course, that fat people can have "thin" diseases) would have been easier to miss. The medical field has a lot of short comings when it comes to dealing with obese patients, and a number of those were highlighted in this episode. Chase's reaction was just one of those (all too frequent) short comings.

Which still leaves me wondering: can television shows have integrity?


----------



## Fairia (Nov 8, 2006)

I couldn't "hear" the episode I taped cause the darn tape was pretty old for one thing and kept speding up too many times. So I don't what exactly was being said or what the "resolution" was. Anyone want to clue me in?


----------



## Jane (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm always impressed with the WONDERFUL insurance the patients must have, since they run EVERY TEST IMAGINABLE on every patient.

Sorry, worked for a doctor and had to get approval on all those tests. House and I would be having a good "sit down."


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 8, 2006)

Jane said:


> House and I would be having a good "sit down."




mmm i bet hes good at it too. *drool*


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 8, 2006)

heh


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2006)

Fairia: Lung cancer, and the best that they could do was perform surgery that would give him around three months to live.



Jane said:


> I'm always impressed with the WONDERFUL insurance the patients must have, since they run EVERY TEST IMAGINABLE on every patient.



And HOW IN GOD'S NAME did Mike Nelson EVER get food and stuff while stuck in orbit on the Satellite of Love? I mean, seriously. It's not like that's ENTIRELY SEPARATE from the storyline or anything.


----------



## SleepyNow (Nov 8, 2006)

_Tell yourself it's just a shooooooow
You should really just relax!_


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> I'm always impressed with the WONDERFUL insurance the patients must have, since they run EVERY TEST IMAGINABLE on every patient.
> 
> Sorry, worked for a doctor and had to get approval on all those tests. House and I would be having a good "sit down."



It's a teaching hospital, so the patients get treated for free.

I think. Something like that. >_>


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> It's a teaching hospital, so the patients get treated for free.
> 
> I think. Something like that. >_>


 
Yeah, teaching hospitals usually take what funds the insurance company will offer, and forgive the rest. This is why Cutty's always being teased about how she "prostitutes" herself for funds to keep House in business.

After recently reviewing four insurance plans, once admitted, all of them covered tests for diagnostic purposes 100%, but only if admitted, not for ER work.


----------



## Jane (Nov 9, 2006)

missaf said:


> Yeah, teaching hospitals usually take what funds the insurance company will offer, and forgive the rest. This is why Cutty's always being teased about how she "prostitutes" herself for funds to keep House in business.
> 
> After recently reviewing four insurance plans, once admitted, all of them covered tests for diagnostic purposes 100%, but only if admitted, not for ER work.


The diagnosis has to fit the tests performed or they are not approved.


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> The diagnosis has to fit the tests performed or they are not approved.


 
Uhm, which is why they have the whiteboard?


----------



## Jane (Nov 9, 2006)

missaf said:


> Uhm, which is why they have the whiteboard?


No, you have to list all the possible diagnoses for them to be paid, and then somewhere there's a computer that says you have had all those diseases, so you can never get insurance again.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 10, 2006)

Just caught the episode off tape last night: I was expecting the insults - and Chase's attitude - since some of that had been earlier seen in an episode around a little fat girl, but I especially liked how the patient's size kept the doctors from seeing his real symptoms (the clubbed fingers that House didn't catch until the guy actually grabbed onto him). All they could see was his fatness - which certainly read as believable to me.

Pruit Taylor Vince has also been a regular on _Deadwood_ and was even finer in the short-lived Americanization of _Touching Evil_, where his jittery eyes were used to maximum effect in portraying a schizophrenic . . .


----------



## GenericGeek (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Pruit Taylor Vince has also been a regular on _Deadwood_ and was even finer in the short-lived Americanization of _Touching Evil_, where his jittery eyes were used to maximum effect in portraying a schizophrenic . . .



I was wondering how they managed to carry off the nystagmus so convincingly...


----------

